# It's Yer Choice - with both of my boys!



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

They are both so adorable. And yes, they both are in dire need of a bath. But look how good they are (sometimes,not always, truth be told) with the Its Yer Choice training!  I often have to separate them for their training sessions, but I've gotten them both to the point that they actually will work together for the treats during their impulse control training, yay!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

excellent!..Yes they are indeed good boys...and cute too!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow!!! They are adorable!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That is just the cutest thing, such cute boys. Timmy cracks me up when I tell him to leave it and try to put the treat in front of him he turns his head.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow, they are such good boys and so cute too. Good job to their mommy too


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

for some reason I can't see the video.  can you post it on the fb forum by any chance???


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> for some reason I can't see the video.  can you post it on the fb forum by any chance???


Tammy , click on the bottom right of the video where it say you tube, and watch it there.

precious Heather, are you sure they could see the treats with all that hair in their faces. lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Tammy , click on the bottom right of the video where it say you tube, and watch it there.
> 
> precious Heather, are you sure they could see the treats with all that hair in their faces. lol


there is nothing there... it's just a blank square with "youtube" on top and when I click on that a blank window opens...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry I guess you're pooched. lol that's what I have to do.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Tammy , click on the bottom right of the video where it say you tube, and watch it there.
> 
> precious Heather, are you sure they could see the treats with all that hair in their faces. lol


Lol, don't worry, they have a sixth sense when it comes to treats, they don't necessarily need to SEE them


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> there is nothing there... it's just a blank square with "youtube" on top and when I click on that a blank window opens...


Hmmm. Well, I posted it on the facebook forum, let me know if you still can't see it


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

So cute!!! Especially the baby!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw it Heather!! thanks!  love your boys!!!
I love how Cey is looking soooooo far away from the treat. lol


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cey is like, This is too easy, the little one, I'm doing it!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> I saw it Heather!! thanks!  love your boys!!!
> I love how Cey is looking soooooo far away from the treat. lol


Yea, he will sometimes raise his nose higher and higher until it is pointed way up high, in an attempt to not look at the treat haha. And when he really really wants the treat, his face will twitch in the effort as well ound:



atsilvers27 said:


> Cey is like, This is too easy, the little one, I'm doing it!


I know right? Cey's definitely an old pro at this trick. I've recently starting trying to put the treats on his paws but he doesn't really 'get' that one yet - he doesn't go for the treats until I tell him to, but he shakes them off of his paws lol. And Pepper's doing really well considering his age


----------

